# Screens get mirrored in dual-screen setup but xrandr and XFCE only discover one display



## MissingNo (Aug 7, 2015)

I just installed FreeBSD 10.2RC and XFCE 4.12 on my desktop with a dual-screen setup and I'm still pretty new to the whole BSD world, but I'm a rather seasoned Linux User.

As I said in the title the two screens get mirrored and the resolution gets set to the right value, but I can't change the desktop to be stretched over the 2 monitors. The XFCE display configurator and xrandr both s.how only one connected display.

This is the output of xrandr:


```
xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default
Screen 0: minimum 640 x 480, current 1920 x 1080, maximum 1920 x 1080
default connected 1920x1080+0+0 0mm x 0mm
  1920x1080  0.00*
  1280x1024  0.00  
  1280x720  0.00  
  1024x768  0.00  
  800x600  0.00  
  640x480  0.00
```

I think this could come from the fact that my GPU is too new, i got an AMD R9 380 Nitro, i originally thought i would only lack things like 3D acceleration, which I don't really miss, but could it also be responsible for this behaviour?

If so, is there any way to span the desktop over the two displays? I haven't tried generating my own xorg.conf, could that help?


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 7, 2015)

Yes, that is a newer Radeon than is supported, so it is likely using the vesa driver with only one output.  Please post your /var/log/Xorg.0.log to www.pastebin.com or some other public site so we can see it.


----------



## MissingNo (Aug 14, 2015)

Sorry for the delay in the answer, I was on vacation and didnt have access to the PC (should have thought of that beforehand).
Here is the log file.
You are right, the system uses the vesa driver, is there a way to force vesa into a dual monitor setup?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 14, 2015)

MissingNo said:


> You are right, the system uses the vesa driver, is there a way to force vesa into a dual monitor setup?


No, the vesa driver only supports a single screen.


----------

